

Graphics card drivers, one of the most awful areas of software engineering - TomGullen
http://www.scirra.com/blog/69/graphics-card-drivers-a-lesson-in-software-engineering#top

======
kiloaper
In my case ACME = DELL. It says a lot where there are entire forums dedicated
to modifying modern NVidia drivers to work on their laptop. 'Modern' being up
to 3 years old but still newer than what's on the Dell site. A least Windows 7
will update some drivers now.

